

Haskell considers adopting Rust's method name resolution rules - heydenberk
https://ghc.haskell.org/trac/haskell-prime/wiki/TypeDirectedNameResolution

======
mbrubeck
As pointed out by Daniel Peebles on Twitter, this title ( _" Haskell considers
adopting Rust's method name resolution rules"_) is not a good summary of the
current state of affairs. This is a five-year-old proposal that is not being
seriously or actively considered for inclusion in Haskell:

[https://twitter.com/copumpkin/status/470973308284837888](https://twitter.com/copumpkin/status/470973308284837888)

(The proposal also predates Rust, so the similarity to Rust's method
resolution is due to independent invention, rather than inspiration.)

~~~
chowells
In fact, this title is nonsense. I would describe the current state of the
proposal as "actively rejected". That doesn't stop beginners from reinventing
it every few months, of course. That's probably the main reason that page
sticks around - to have someplace to point to and say "It's already been
suggested, and it hurts the state of the language far more than it helps."

------
pcwalton
Although, as mbrubeck points out, this isn't seriously being considered
anymore (as, for one, it's much harder to retrofit into the design of
Haskell), it was nice to see that Simon Peyton-Jones independently came up
with the silly idea I had for dot notation a few years ago. :)

